# Prevacid



## Gotta go Sherry (Feb 9, 2005)

I started taking prevacid about 2 months ago and my doctor said to take it on an empty stomach and wait an hour before drinking or eating anything. Is this how everyone else takes it? It is really bad at night when I takeit because my stomach is never empty and if I lay down after taking it, I really get heartburn.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

I know, that is what I read on the insert. I asked my doctor if it mattered when I took it and he says it didn't matter. I take it 15 minutes before I eat dinner because if I wait any longer to eat than that, I feel really nauseous.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

I was hospitalized 4 times in 6 months for severe Esophagitis, (symptoms for Barrett's Esophagus) extreme gastritis and stomach ulcers ) They performed4 endoscopys with 3 dilations to widen my esophagus at an expense of close to $28,000. I have taken Tagamet, Zantac 75, Aciphex, Protonix, Prevacid, Prilosec and of course "The purple pill" Nexium. This only allowed me to tolerate the condition that I had. When my good doctor prescibed Carafate Suspension (which did help to some extent while my ulcer was healing), Ironically, I happened to receive a booklet in the mail about a natural way for eliminating Acid Reflux. It laid around for a while before for I read because I thought it was junk mail. It told me about digestive enzymes and pH balance. I had never heard of this before and did not even know of anyone else who has heard of it, but the more I read, the more I became impressed , so in my desperation I ordered them because they had a Money Back Guarantee, so I figured what have I got to lose. For more info go to pH Balance


----------

